# Unexpected new babies



## ŁÅÝŁÅ_hedgehog_mom (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi everyone 
Last night I got home and took out my baby i adopted her on the (08-06-2018) and the lady told me that she thinks the baby is +- 8 weeks old i was so happy to get her.. I had all the information i needed and everything went fine so the last week and my baby was very grumpy so i thought it might be Quilling so I gave her space and made sure i do everything to make her as comfortable as possible... So last night i took her out but I don't open the cuddle house i just put my hand in and took her out. So she became very grumpy and couldn't sit still like always so when i came into my room i heard these litte noises coming from her cage to i ran to my mom and told her that there is something in the cage and if she could come and help met so when we opened up the roof of the house there they were... 4 pink little spiked babies... I quickly phoned the rescue lady and told her that my baby had babies... There is still a million things through my mind I would like to find out what I should do and shouldn't do please and how do i check to see if my baby is in 100% condition after giving birth to the surprise babies 

Kind regards 
ŁÅÝŁÅ_hedgehog _mom


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The main thing is to relax and mom do her job. Leave her and the babies alone except to feed and water her. You won't be able to clean her cage until the babies are weaned at 6 weeks of age. This means the cage is going to get stinky but you'll have to live with it. Mom and babies won't care. If there is a wheel in the cage you need to take it out but don't make any other changes to or around the cage. You need to leave everything the same as long as the babies are with her. 

Since she's so young I would add a small amount of kitten food to her mix if she isn't already on some. This will help give her the needed nutrients to feed her babies.

There is a thread under the breeding section that has a lot of good info on unexpected babies.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Always a good follow-up from Nikki!!!!!


----------

